# What is this colorless spot PICS



## Grits (Jan 26, 2008)

I got 2 bosemani rainbows yesterday, and they both looked beautiful. This morning one of them has this colorless place on his side. Any ideas of what it could be?

Thanks!!!

Tank:

70 - Gallon
20 - Nitrates
0 - ammonia
7.4 - ph

Tank mates:

tetras, red-tailed shark, dojos, corys, and pleco.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm not the greatest with diseases or viruses but that looks to me like an external bacterial infection. Are you finding that the fish is clamping his fins, is lethargic, or has a loss of appetite or anything else unusual?


----------



## Grits (Jan 26, 2008)

That's what I thought too. yes he is doing all of that, but was completely normal yesterday. Could this be something that came home with him from the lfs? I can't see it being something wrong with my tank. It has barely been 24 hours.

right?

thanks!


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

yes he could have brought it from the LFS. Hence the recommendation of a quarantine tank. It could also be stress related as well.


----------

